# Does the ESC for a brushless effect performace?????



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

If you have the new brushed brushless esc does it make the motors runs better worse or the same 

Same goes if you use a Reedy ESC with a novak motor or any other ESC for that matter 

We are starting to run brushless and want to make sure the playing field is level 
Please state facts on why or why not 
Thanks


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

If you want to make sure the playing field is level spec one motor and ESC. The SS4300 would be a great choice.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Based on my knowlege of electronics... and from what I've seen with low cost brushed motor ESCs...

The Novak SS+ is not very good at effciently handling high current (say above 30 amps) , this is largely due to the internal resistance of this controler. This of course generates heat, and also drains your batteries faster then it would if it were more effcient and/or had lower internal resistance.

Based on specs... the LRP Sphere should be noticeably better at amp draw of 30 amps or greater. By this I mean on the track, perticularly in a carpet race where traction is very good, it should be noticeably faster using the same motor. It will also handle more powerfull motors.

Again, based on the specs... The Novak GTB should be even better then the Sphere, and I bleive will be pretty obvious on the track, pertucularly on carpet, etc...

KevinM can proably soon give us some real data... but I think it will be pretty easy to predict what he'll see... That is the higher the current goes... the more power he'll see from the newer systems... It's not just about the more powerfull motors themselves, but the controlers being much lower IR.

At the end of last carpet season, I was advocating a 'Novak SS 4300" only class... But I'm not so sure of that now... It's hard for me to advocate the use of a single manufactures product as a means of controling proformance levels...

The good news is... I think the electronics of the GTB are good enough that any further reductions in IR will be much less noticable... So, hopefully a GTB bought next month will be good for a while... 

However I do anticapate further technology advances related to programablity... There are already companys making brushless controlers with adjustable timing. (just not Novak or LRP at this time). If you beleive that Novak and LRP have already programed their controlers to produce maximum usablity and/or proformance... then allowing the user to change this will not produce any proformance advatage... But I think if you belive that, I'd like to talk to you about buying some swamp land in New Orleans...


----------

